

Introducing Google Places - ashishbharthi
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/introducing-google-places.html

======
cpr
Damn, these guys are relentless, and have seemingly unlimited resources.

(My hat's off to them.)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Your hat wouldn't be off if you were a competitor that just got squished.

I'm sure they're all great people, and they're not evil and all, but damn
they're starting to look like the Borg.

~~~
dsplittgerber
"It is not what you do IF Google enters your market it is what you do WHEN
they do If you can not answer that, then you should not be putting time and
money into a business that you are obviously incapable of making successful"

\- From the guy who welcomed Google Voice entering his market and seems to be
winning the voice transcription race, at least quality-wise.

[http://jamessiminoff.com/post/86801254/thank-you-google-
than...](http://jamessiminoff.com/post/86801254/thank-you-google-thank-you-
thank-you)

------
Tawheed
With Foursquare, FB and now Google, I think there is room for a "neutral"
competitor that lets businesses set up shop with their own domain and
integrates easily with the other sites.

------
spot
this is what a service area looks like: <http://tinyurl.com/y7o56e6> ie
polygons instead of points on the map. disclosure: i worked on it.

~~~
spot
[http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2010/04/show-customers-
wh...](http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2010/04/show-customers-where-youll-
go-with.html)

